# accomadation needed



## mazzotta (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi, 

Can anyone help we (2 adults) are looking to rent a small cheap property/apartment 

In Nicotera Marina which is in Calabria for 3 weeks 4th June to 25th June 2015 (this year) not looking for hotels 

Thanks 
Susan Mazzotta


----------

